# TKO500 install



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Started swap today, had some unexpected issues, should have been able to complete in one day. 

The transmission would not shift gears; luckily Ron at the auto hobby shop owned a transmission service center prior to his current job and was able to fix it pretty easy. 

Also the driveshaft they sent me was too long. AMP performance originally said they would issue a will call and correct the problem. Tony called me back about 15mins later and asked if I want to take it to a local shop. They will pay for it, so I can have a faster turnaround. 

I had to cut the tunnel a little with tin snips and drill a new hole for the cross member. The cross member shifted back a little and was able to use one of the two previous holds on each side. 

Will call local shops on Monday to see about having the driveshaft shorten and will let you know how it goes.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

You're gonna love it! Especially the first time you take it on the freeway.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

I'm anxious to finish and get in on the road. I was hoping to get in done in one day. The driveshaft they sent was the exact same length as my old one. I know I posted this in the wrong area, but I do not know how to delete it. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Done with swap. It is dramatically different. It shifts so smoothly compared to the 40+ year old transmission, it is sometimes difficult to tell when in gear because it slides in so smoothly. It was also a nice drop in RPMs when driving. It was alot more comfortable, engine was not as loud due to RPMs. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

How about some pics of the install, trimming etc. Very interested


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

joesweeting said:


> Done with swap. It is dramatically different. It shifts so smoothly compared to the 40+ year old transmission, it is sometimes difficult to tell when in gear because it slides in so smoothly. It was also a nice drop in RPMs when driving. It was alot more comfortable, engine was not as loud due to RPMs.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


How did the gearing feel? I know you were considering a rear gear ration change, does it feel any different with the new box? 

I would list my Tremec as the best mod I have done to my car, I love it!




And trust me, if mine has survived yours should last under any abuse you can heap on it.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

FlambeauHO said:


> How about some pics of the install, trimming etc. Very interested



I just had to trim around the shifter a little with some tin snips. I was already in the process of replacing the floor pans. I can take some pics of the floor pan. I didn't take any pics during install due to trying to finish before the auto hobby shop closed. 

I was pretty easy, kept mechanical clutch. 

Removed drive shaft, cross member, transmission and clutch.

Installed new clutch 

Had friend lift transmission into position while I cut areas hitting. Had plasma cutter avail but since the area was so small used tin snips. 

Installed cross member. Had to drill two new holes since cross member shifted back a little. Could only use 2 of the 4 previous holes.

Finally, had to install drive shaft but it was to long  However, Tom at AMP Performance went out of his way to correct the problem. 

I'm think my drive shaft might still be a little long. I thought the yoke shoulder was supposed to be about 1" from the transmission to allow a little travel in the drive train. However, Ron (at the Auto Hobby Shop) told me it was suppose to be a close as possible. Ron owned a transmission shop before working for the Navy. I feel little vibration, especially in 4th gear. 



Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

ALKYGTO said:


> How did the gearing feel? I know you were considering a rear gear ration change, does it feel any different with the new box?
> 
> I would list my Tremec as the best mod I have done to my car, I love it!
> 
> ...


I will keep the 3.55 rear end. I was driving home around 60 MPH and was comfortable with RPMs around 1800. 

I'm still being gentle with the transmission since I'm still breaking it in, but it moves pretty good in first gear. I will op test it after 500 miles. 


Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## nv_my_69gto (Dec 11, 2008)

what year do you own? I did it in my 69 (auto to manual) and love it the shifter fit the console on the money, but I did not need the shifter hump, I had to mod the boot chrome piece some. I also changed my gears to 3.55


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Its a 69, just a small amount of trimming wad required to make it fit. I will post the some pics soon.

I bought the offset shifter so it is back in factory location.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I found some full "perfect fit" kits for 4200. I want to know how much tunnel mod is required! Someone post pics. Mine is an auto and I don't want to cut the whole top of the tunnel off. Also let me know what your rpm is at 70 with your 3.55. Thanks!


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

FlambeauHO said:


> I found some full "perfect fit" kits for 4200. I want to know how much tunnel mod is required! Someone post pics. Mine is an auto and I don't want to cut the whole top of the tunnel off. Also let me know what your rpm is at 70 with your 3.55. Thanks!


Mine was originally a 4 speed and is missing the sheet metal for the 4 spped cover. I have it now but have not installed it. I'm between 1800-1900 RPMs at 60mph with the 14x6 wheels. The speed limit is only 45 between my home and work. I don't want any police attention, the car is carousel red (orange) with one tail light really dim and no seat belts. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for the pics, that is more trimming than I was hoping for, the "perfect fit" ones say the don't require trimming on original 4 speed hole. Any sentiments?


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

I was looking in to the perfect fit, but I could not wait 10 weeks for a transmission. If you look at the pictures, the area I had to trim was from about the center of the red plate to the passenger side. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

If the perfect fit will fit in the original console I am sold. It will be a while before I do the swap, having a really hard time ethically removing my Vin stamped numbers matching automatic and hacking a hole in the floor.. I will probably never sell but it feels wrong


----------

